# New member...New found love...my Vidalia Grill



## davepro2 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've had this vidalia grill fo several years never realizing the potetial it had until recently. Having a blast experimenting with new combinations for grilling and smoking. Smoked a Honey Clove Brined Turkey for Thanksgiving which was out of this world good. Superbowl did some smoked spare ribs with a cherry tea and cajun spice rub that were to die for. Finished them off with a little sweet baby rays bbq sauce. Today I have legs and thighs, skinless with bone in. Have a new Jerk Seasoning from JJC. Also have JJC jerk sauce on some of them. All sitting in the fridge marinating. JJC is  a specialty product I have yet to try. I'll post a link if it's any good. Going to smoke it all on my Vidalia. Using apple wood for the smoking and Shock Top Honey Crisp Apple Wheat Beer in the liquid pan. Planning on smoking for 2 hours. Kind of a hybrid Apple Smoked Jerk Beer Can Chicken. Will post some pics and family reviews tonight.


----------



## davepro2 (Feb 9, 2014)

First look on the grill/smoker


----------

